# SuSE Problem



## antihero (7. April 2003)

Ich habe in den letzten 1.5 Wochen 3 Mal SuSE 8.1 neu aufgesetzt. Und das kam so:

Zuerst einmal aus lauter Freude SuSE installiert, weil ich neben Win2K auch ein Linux am laufen haben möchte. Also SuSE DVD rein und Installation an. Lief alles bestens bis zur Konfigurierung meines Bildschrims und der Grafik-Karte.
Als Bildschirm habe ich einen DELL 18' am Digital Anschluss. Als Grafikkarte ist momentan eine GeForce 3 eingebaut. Die Grafikkarte erkennt er korrekt (meldet auch das ich von nvidia.com einen treiber für 3d unterstützung downloaden muss) mit dem Bildschirm happerts dann aber.

Bei der ersten Installation, habe ich einfach überall mehr oder weniger OK gedrückt und dann irgendwann mal die Installation abgeschlossen. X-Server ging nicht. Da kam immer die Meldung des Bildschirms. "Signal out of Range".
nun gut, ich habe mit Sax" probiert die Sache zu ändern, aber sobald ich auf "ändern" geklickt (resp. Enter gedrückt) habe wollte der den X benutzen um zu konfigurieren... 

Durchs SuSE Handbuch kam ich dann an den Befehl xf86config welchen ich auch benutzt habe. Lief alles gut bis ich die Grafikkarte angeben musste. Nur passte dann die Grafikkarte plötzlich nicht mehr... 

Wie dem auch sei, nach langem Konfigurieren habe ich mich entschlossen mal neu zu setzen. Hab ich gemacht, Dummerweise kam ich vor dem Abschluss der Installation in Stress und brach einfach die SuSE Installation ab. Selber Dummkopf denkt ihr jetzt, das wirklich schlimme ist aber, das der X Server nach Abbruch der Installation *LIEF*!

Egal, ich war also glücklich mit der 640 x 480 Auflösung bis dann plötzlich die Idee kam, wenigstens auf dem X, könne man jetzt sicher einen Bildschrim kondigurieren. Denkste. nach ein par unglücklichen config Versuchen lief X wieder nicht mehr.

Da ich mir beim zweiten mal Installieren gar nicht bewusst war, das X lief, weil ich Setup abgebrochen und somit die Konfiguration des Monitors übersprungen hatte, installierte ich SuSE erneut. mit dem Resultat das der X-Server wieder nicht läuft.

Weiss jemand von euch rat?
Vielen Dank schomal fürs durchlesen meines Problemes, ich fühle mich jetzt verstanden... 

antihero

PS: Monitorfrequenzen für xf86config habe ich aus dem Manual des Herstellers (dell) übernommen, die sollten also stimmen...
PPS: Pauken & Trompeten! antiheros *200.* Beitrag!


----------



## Sinac (8. April 2003)

Haaargh...
Also bei sovielen unterschiedlichen Problemen könntes ja sein
das sogar Hardwaremäßig was defekt ist (Speicher etc.)

Also wegen deinem Graka Treiber:
Wenn der nicht läuft probier einfach den VESA Treiber,
das sollte immer gehen und Monitormäßig hallt immer
klein anfangen, also vielleicht nur 16 Bit und so...

Hoffe das hilft ein wenig, du hast ja ne ganze Stange an
Problemen =)

Greetz


----------



## antihero (9. April 2003)

Ja, ich hab das schon vorher mal mit VESA ausprobiert, aber irgendwie frisst er nicht mal das... 

Irgendwie wars höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte und der SuSE 8.1 Hardware-Erkennung.
Ich habe gestern 8.2 installiert und zuerst lief da auch gar nichts was irgendwie nach X getönt hat. Ich hab dann probiert, statt den digitalen, den Analogen Anschluss zu verwenden. Ich habe das auch schon unter 8.1 versucht, da hats aber nichts geholfen. Bei 8.2 gings dann aber plötzlech tatsächlich und X hat wunderbar aufgestartet. 
Im nächsten Zug habe ich die Nvidia Triberdatei für 8.2 heruntergeladen (Neuerdings, ein .run File) und das mal installiert, das funktionierte Ebenfalls fehlerfrei und als ich dann weider unter x war, konnte ich in SaX2 die 3d Unterstützung aktivieren, seither lässt sich auch die Auflösung hochschrauben, etc.

Naja, so ganz erklären kann ich mirs immer noch nicht... 
Vielen Dank trotzdem @sinac! Momentan läuft mein Bildschirm unter 1280x960 (ca) mit VESA Treiber, weil der Bildschirm immer noch nicht korrekt erkannt wurde, aber egal, die Auflösung ist hoch, die Farbenanzahl auch und dann solls mich nicht weiter stören.

antihero


----------



## Sinac (9. April 2003)

Na dann ists ja fein =)
Ich hatte bei SuSE 8.1 eiegntlich nie Probleme mit
Irgendwas... dafür jetzt bei Debian um so mehr =)
Naja, bei dem Wetter häng ich eh nich den ganzen
Tag an der Kiste...

Greetz


----------



## antihero (9. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Naja, bei dem Wetter häng ich eh nich den ganzen
> Tag an der Kiste...*



Bei uns schneits...  Hatte heute morgen 10cm Neuschnee vor der Haustür...
Aber ich häng deswegen auch nicht den ganzen Tag an der Kiste, haste recht... 
In diesem Sinne, Schönen tag noch... 

antihero


----------



## Sinac (9. April 2003)

Hui, wir ham hir voll Sonne =)
Bei 10 cm Schnee ist wohl nicht viel mit sk8n =)
Greetz...


----------



## antihero (9. April 2003)

der thread hier gerät leicht ins offside, resp. offtopic... 
Naja, irgendwie ists richtig Aprilwetter... Gestern den ganzen tag Sonnenschein und warm (sehr wohl sk8n) und dann steh ich heute morgen auf, esse was, putz mir die Zähne, Packe meine sieben Sachen und gehe aus dem Haus und...  
Schnee? Ich war wirklich platt... Aber eigentlich mag ich Schnee und ein bisschen Abwechslung schadet auch nicht...  Womit wir wieder voll beim Thema wären: Debian ist ja dann doch "eher" ein System welches für technisch (@console) versierte Benutzer gedacht ist, und soweit bin ich noch nicht ganz... 

antihero

PS: Schön sk8, wünsch ich dir in diesem Fall


----------

